# Hello it's a new year hopefully new me!



## CharHouse1900 (Jan 1, 2016)

Hello I'm new here. Hoping to learn a lot about AAS here at age 25 I want to try some.


----------



## Riles (Jan 1, 2016)

Welcome, be sure to get familiar with the board rules and various stickies, this is a great place


----------



## brazey (Jan 2, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## bubble789 (Jan 3, 2016)

welcome bro!


----------

